# Sold as RHOM



## mercury904 (Nov 1, 2006)

I know theres no other site that can help

i hope am not being ripped off

This one is sold to me as a rhom with conviction,The guy told me it aint a redbelly coz he also have some RBPs for sale at a cheaper price


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

It's still kinda early for a positive ID. But if I was to bet on it, I would say it's a red. I would go back and see if he can give you some kind of guarantee on it not being a red. I have grown a few rhoms from way smaller then that and not one has looked like that.


----------



## mercury904 (Nov 1, 2006)

can i see the pics?


----------



## keasone (May 21, 2008)

Im no pro but I say red. thats what mine looked like when I gotem


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Look like reds to me.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Baby rhom


----------



## mercury904 (Nov 1, 2006)

Let me return to that F****n store and kick someones ass











Blue Flame said:


> Baby rhom


how big is this??


----------



## mercury904 (Nov 1, 2006)

am i too earl to kick someones ass? or should I wait a few weeks?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

onesandzeros said:


> Baby rhom


how big is this??
[/quote]
At the time of the pic, about 4"s or so.


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

100% babe reds


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

thats a red go get your money back, if what you wanted was a rhom then you arent getting what you want. thats too round to be rhom rhoms are more shapely and less rounded, and dont have those eyes.


----------



## mercury904 (Nov 1, 2006)

DARN!!!


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

if it's not reds, then it's baby dents.....


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ I agree


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Nah, those cant be dents, those should be reds for sure....

i dono how he passed that off as a rhom...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

What size are they? At first I thought reds but have never seen baby Rhoms so small.



















Not the best pics but this is when mine were quater size. 1"


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

would baby strios look like this?? its not a rhom for sure and 99% sure they are reds but idk something does look off.


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

yea they look like reds to me... i got got some baby spilos and they dont look anything like that.... i would think the spilos and rhoms would look almost identical in shape at 1 inch and i can tell you thats not a serrasalmus.... look at my video i just made today of my 8 spilos...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

those are reds. Also you cant keep rhoms together. I see in the pic what looks like 2 and sicne you bought them as rhoms im assuming you wanted to keep 2 rhoms together which you cant do.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

def a red


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

did you take it back?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

looks like a red to me - sorry!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

nope, that's only a redbelly!


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Deff a Red. I jsut got a few small Serras and they look nothing like that. My Serras were about dime size(Including the tail) when i got them and are now between 1.5"-2". Still not sure exactly what mine are but they never looked anything like that.


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 18, 2009)

what's up with this? did these get returned and some ass get kicked?


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, sorry...that is a redbelly.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Better put your steel toes on and go back to that store for selling you a redbelly!!!!!


----------

